# Negative hpt but still no AF



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ruth (or anyone else that may have some advice), 
          First day of LMP was 2nd March, used OPK and detected a surge on day 17. (my cycles are usually between 31-34 days) I had very slight brownish discharge on day 29 which i thought may have been start of AF as i had slight stomach cramps that would come and go.
          I'm now on day 47. Did HPT's on days 38 and 43, both negative. Am on Clomid. Is there any chance i could be preg or am i just wishful thinking I'm also really concerned that if i'm not preg what is going on in my body
           Any advice would be gratfully received, i'm slowly going insane!!!!!
Neeta


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Aw Neeta,

Sending a big  your way.

Im not sure what to say, I mean I am no nurse but I think you should go to the doctors and see what they think. Or could you get in touch with  your clinic at all?? They may have more  sound advise hun.

Anyway just wanted to say, good luck hunny. You never know   



Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Shezza, 
                    Been having cramps today so certain AF is on way!!! Just trying to stay    for next month and have lots of  !!!! Just one more cycle of clomid to go then its back to clinic to discuss next option which i think will be IUI.

Thanks again.

Neeta


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Neeta if you go to the drs they can do a blood test to confirm if pg or not.
Also clomid can affect your cycle a lot, i had a lh surge for 3 days on clomid and it made my periods longer.
Definatley see your dr if you're concerned.


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Well AF showed up today!! Feeling ok, called clinic today and have got app next month to discuss IUI. So last cycle of clomid....thank god!!!!!! Easier said than done, but gonna try and relax this month and be nice to DH as i've been      the last few days!!!!!!!
Good luck everyone!!!, 

Neeta


----------

